# FET Ladies--What Cycle Day Was Your Transfer?



## jsquared

Hi Ladies. I'm interested in knowing what cycle day your RE performed your frozen embryo transfer. Specifically, how many days were you on estrogen supplementation (if you had a medicated cycle) before you started progesterone and how many days past that was the transfer?

As you can see in my sig, I've had three failed FETs, with various given reasons for each failure. My last FET my estrogen started day 1, PIO began day 11, and transfer was CD 16. My lining was a bit over 9mm on CD 9, a week before transfer. Still, this seems rushed compared to others and to my own previous FET. Please share your experience and any reasons given by your RE for when/why transfer happened when it did. Thanks!


----------



## OrthoChick

hmm...started estrace (estrogen) on CD2, had FET on CD22. Have been on PIO as well as of CD17, and am still on all the meds (only 4DP5DT). My doc does all of her transfers on one day, so that may have played into it? 9mm is a really good lining thickness though, maybe they thought you were just ready. It's all really hard to deal with, but it sounds like we were on a similar schedule as far as meds go, you just got your thicker lining in earlier. I was also at 9mm so who knows. I guess we will see what happens :/ Tough to be positive, I know, lol.

Good luck to you guys <3


----------



## star25

Hi mine was :

CD1 - baseline - start estrogen tablets
CD11 - progress scan - lining 7mm so continue with estrogen for 1 more week 
CD19 - progress scan - lining 8.49mm 
CD20 - start progesterone
CD25 - embryo transfer

Continue with estrogen and progesterone until 7 week scan as got bfp 5dp5dt 

Hope it works well for you, if my lining was above 8mm on first progress scan embryo transfer would have been 5 days after that but as it wasnt had to check again a week later x


----------



## jsquared

Thanks guys. I just remember at one point our RE said we needed at least 10-12 days for the lining to develop even if it was 9mm thick already (something about the endometrial receptors needing time to fully develop) then most recently he said something totally different. We're going for a second opinion this week so hopefully we will get some answers as to why this isn't happening for us.


----------



## MoBaby

My natural FET was at CD19. And that was with ovulating CD13. My medicated cycle was after at least 20 days of estrace. CD 16 does sound early but each RE has their own protocol.


----------



## redbrick80

J- my one and only FET was transferred on CD20. I'm interested to see what the new RE says


----------



## bunyhuny

I've had FET on:

CD 15- Estrogen starting CD2, Lining = 10.5mm on CD 10, Prog. Sups Starting CD 11. (BFN)

CD 17- Estrogen starting CD2, Lining = 10mm on CD 11, Prog. Sups Starting CD 13. (BFP, but chemical). 

Our clinic has great FET success rates, and they always schedule the first lining scan between CD10-12. I'm always 10mm+ by that point, so that's ready in their book. I get my scan done, start P, and then fly overseas for transfer.


----------

